# Basso Fast Cross cyclocross bike



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am considering buying a Basso CX bike. I've tried to contact the only US distributor about potential service & warranty issues and have not gotten any reply. I've tried the contact number in Italy but that came back undeliverable. Does anyone know anything about quality of these bikes?

I am aware of Basso bikes years ago when they were Columbus tubing but have not seen them around in the states for awhile. Looking for anyone who knows anything or who has a source for me. Thx


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Looks like as of this year they are distro'd in the US by Trialtir who used to handle Colnago and other Italian brands over the years. If they are that hard to find i would imagine it will be hard to find feedback. Like many Italian brands, they have an old steel heritage but hard to say if they are producing anything different than any other small to medium brand. Good luck.


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

thx-that's the distributor I contacted who hasn't responded. I've had several vintage Italian road bikes in the past and liked their ride quality. I have a deal on this Basso but not sure whether I am taking a chance since there are so many other choices out there with feedback. Currently, I am riding a Felt 75X al/carb-20# complete bike with pedals-looking to lighten up my ride. Primarily, a roadie, but do some touring trips-gravel/tow paths which can't do with my road bike/28 tires-been watching Stevens/Ibis Haukk, Van Dessel-if you know of any brands I should be watching for lightness-please advise-thx


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

why is this in the new york forum?


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

i was hoping to find a distributor or someone who knew of one in my area


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

FWIW, I have two Basso bikes, a steel Viper and an aluminum/carbon Reef. When I replaced the fork on the Reef, a spacer under the crown bearing became damaged. At that time, they didn't seem to have a US distributor, so I e-mailed them using an address from their website. They popped the part in the mail, along with a new chainstay protector, gratis. Good service, I thought.

The current lineup looks really nice, and I believe they produce the top frames (e.g. Diamante) in-house, unlike a lot of other 'Italian' bikes.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, late to the party, but...
It looks like R&A Cycles (Brooklyn) carries Basso.
Also Adrenaline Bikes (California)
Maybe try one of them?
Never been to R&A, they have a rep of being snobbish and expensive. Don't know how accurate that is.
Never heard anything about Adrenaline, but I've drooled over the bikes listed on their website.


-------------


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi-Thx for responding. Passed on the Basso because of no replies from dealer and was concerned about the price being ridiculously low-it was a Rival/hydraulic build and it was cheaper than buying the frameset direct from Trialtir USA. (that's where he purchased it). It had only 30 miles on it-pictures looked great though. It was a beauty but deal was suspicious even though seller had good feedback. Still looking at different brands
Aware of R&A- super expensive.


----------



## mreagles (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry for digging up an older thread, but if you're still interested in a fast cross I have a size 55cm up for sale in the grey, red, blue color scheme with sram rival


----------



## hartley1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is your bike full carbon if so you can send me pics, specs, yr, weight, price?has bike been raced?


----------



## mreagles (Dec 11, 2017)

hartley1 said:


> Is your bike full carbon if so you can send me pics, specs, yr, weight, price?has bike been raced?


Sorry just saw this now! I'll send some info when I get home from work. But for the basic info...size 55cm full carbon, rival cx1 disc group, ritchey superlogic carbon handlebars


----------

